# [gelöst] Wie ruft man Mails mit Thunderbird ab?

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe bislang immer Evolution für meine Mails benutzt. Wollte jetzt mal den Thunderbird nutzen. Aber der will sich einfach nicht mit dem Server verbinden. Habe meinen Mailaccount bei Yahoo und auch testweise einen bei Google eingerichtet. Er fragt mich nicht mal nach meinem Paswort ab. Ist unter Ubuntu genau das gleiche. Scheint ein häufiges Problem zu sein, gibt viele Fragen danach, aber eine  Lösung habe ich nicht gefunden.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Sun Aug 16, 2009 11:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Unter Extras -> Fehlerkonsole ... steht da irgendetwas sinnvolles?

----------

## michael_w

Du hast Dir aber schon unter Bearbeiten -> Konten ein Konto eingerichtet, oder?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Du hast Dir aber schon unter Bearbeiten -> Konten ein Konto eingerichtet, oder?

 Ja. Sogar zwei, eins für Yahoo und eins für Google. Weil im Netz sehr viele Probleme mit Yahoo hatten. Mit Evolution geht das ja auch. Habe auch erst mal jegliche Verschlüsselung ruasgenommen.

----------

## manuels

Kannst ja mal mitsniffen und gucken, was sich auf der Leitung tut.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Klaus

bei meinem ISP "freenet" muss ich zb als "Benutzername" die komplette Mail Adresse angeben, der eigentliche login-Name reicht nicht aus. Hab da seinerzeit auch ne ganze weile dran rumgwurschtelt, evtl. ist bei dir ähnliches nötig..

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo Klaus
> 
> bei meinem ISP "freenet" muss ich zb als "Benutzername" die komplette Mail Adresse angeben, der eigentliche login-Name reicht nicht aus. Hab da seinerzeit auch ne ganze weile dran rumgwurschtelt, evtl. ist bei dir ähnliches nötig..
> 
> MfG

 Also die Daten habe ich schon dafür, es klappt mit den ja auch mit Evolution. Bei Yahoo ist es der Benutzername, bei Google die komplette Mail.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Unter Extras -> Fehlerkonsole ... steht da irgendetwas sinnvolles?

 In der Konsole steht gar nichts und ansonstenkommt nach einiger Zeit "Zeitüberschreitung bei der Verbindung mit dem Server".

So, habs jetzt hinbekommen, ales sehr seltsam. Das Teil will für den Eingangsserver ssl Verschlüsselung und für den Ausgangsserver tls. Obwohl es bei Evolution geht, wenn man gar keine Verschlüsselung verwendet oder ssl für beide.

----------

